# North Forty Archery Club-June 21 and 22 (Elite Bow Giveaway)



## arrowslinger1119 (Jun 1, 2014)

North Forty Archery Club
478-934-7865

June 21st and 22nd Tournament

Elite Bow Giveaway

For every entry into the tournament, your card will be entered into a drawing for an Elite bow of your choice. (Spirit, E32, or E35 in camo or black).  This will take place on Sunday at the awards ceremony.  Sponsored by Stephen’s Archery of Cochran Georgia.

This is our two day tournament, which will be multiple registration.  Shoot as many times as you like and we will keep your highest score.  


Trophies will be awarded in all classes except Big Money, which will carry its normal $100.00 guaranteed payback.  


Option money can be won in all classes except Jr Eagle, Eagle and Youth Class.


Classes are as follows:


0-8 yr old 15 yard Max		1st Rnd $8.00, 2nd Rnd $5.00

9-12 yr old (½ Known, ½ Unknown) 23 yard Max		1st Rnd $12.00, 2nd Rnd $10.00

13-17 yr old	35 yard Max		1st Rnd $15.00, 2nd Rnd $12.00

Traditional 	23 yard Max		1st Rnd $18.00, 2nd Rnd $12.00

Novice Class (Shooters who have never won a tournament)	40 yard Max		1st Rnd $18.00, 2nd Rnd $12.00

Women (Known Yardage)     40 yard Max		1st Rnd $18.00, 2nd Rnd $12.00

Bow Hunter Pins (Fixed Pins)  40 yard Max		1st Rnd $18.00, 2nd Rnd $12.00

Known 45 	45 yard Max		1st Rnd $18.00, 2nd Rnd $12.00

Freestyle 45 Unknown     45 yard Max		1st Rnd $18.00, 2nd Rnd $12.00

Big Money 50	  50 yard Max		1st Rnd $28.00, 2nd Rnd $22.00

Option Money: $10.00 per round Max (All Money goes back to the Class) (Must buy-in on option on first round to be eligible to win money, no requirements on any additional rounds)

Directions from Bypass in Cochran, GA:  Take GA 126 East towards Chester and go 5.13 miles to Rebie Rd.  Turn Left onto Rebie Rd and go .28 miles to Skipper-Jackson Rd.  Turn Left and go .26 miles to North Forty Archery Club.


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Jun 8, 2014)

Trophies have been ordered!  Looking forward to a great weekend.


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Jun 12, 2014)

Trophies are here for the shoot!!


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Jun 12, 2014)

arrowslinger1119 said:


> Trophies are here for the shoot!!


 1st is 25" tall!!!


----------



## jt12 (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice trophies. Looking forward to next weekend, sure would like one of those 35's.


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Jun 15, 2014)

Looking forward to having y'all back!  Someone will definately leave a happy person on Sunday!!


----------



## cliff from jax (Jun 15, 2014)

If i dont have to work ill be there with some of the SRO crew


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Jun 15, 2014)

Good deal.  Should be a fun course.  Multiple registration should be some really good scores.


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Jun 19, 2014)

Course is ready.  Finished setting targets today.  For info call 478 934 7865


----------



## Lane_H (Jun 19, 2014)

Can't wait


----------

